# ZeroChalk’s 110Gallon Chronicles (56k Warning)



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

This tank first started as a reef setup about 4-5 years ago. Prior to that I had a small reef in a 46 Gallon bowfront tank. 









_"Wait for me!?" said the Powder Blue to the Red Sea Desjardin Tang_

This tank consisted mainly of SPS corals and some softies









_It's very bluuuueeee..._

Then one day it was all of a sudden black.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

That was the power outage experience this summer. 

I lost a lot of things including that 4 year old powder blue. 

I thought of rebuilding my reef, but I didn't have the time, the budget, or the heart to. I contemplated just selling the whole setup, exiting the hobby for good. Yet there was still something left unaccomplished, something drawing me back ... a planted aquarium.

So here begins my adventures.

This is what my tank look's like today.









_Look at all the pretty fish_









_.... let there be light!_


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Gone are the MH's. This set up will be running strictly on URI AquaSun VHOs. Namely, 2x140watt VHO (Icecap) + 1x110watt VHO (PFO).

... but before I start there's so much to fix and do.









_hmm.. in dire need of repair... _









_mathematical equation... saltwater enviroment + metal = rust_

Actually that was quite a lot of fun... I learned what a gable was and learned how to use a dowel and woodfiller.









_ahhh... brand new again... don't let the rust stains fool you.. I swear I changed them.. I did... I did._


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Now weighing in at 946ml in the left corner ... Flat Black.










and in the right corner weighing 931 ml ... White Semi-Gloss.










but because of this everything has to be delayed...









_ That's the last time I trust the advice of a groundhog!_


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyhow, that's it for now. 

I'm building my sump - gotta get another baffle recut. 

Here's a diagram.









And here's the real thing.









_'Build it and they will swim.'_

Hopefully, the next update will have all the hardware side completely done and hooked up. :wink:


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

AWESOME journal. i really like your captions and detailed pics. keep it up!


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

This will be a fun transformation to watch, can't wait to see the updates.

Tony


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice journal, it is a pitty that you lost the reef aquarium...It was looking so nice! But you'll be back soon I hope. Keep us informed with this new setup!


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry about the Reef dude..

Where are you located? Have you gotten into any of the local plant clubs out there? I was in one of the power outages this past summer, 3 days didn't loose anything. Nice benefit to freshwater, the tanks aren't as stressed by power loss.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

One thing, keep the metal halides, plant growth will be soooo much better and more compact.

Nice journal

Paul


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't wait to see more of this journal. Great looking sump design, looks like it's going to do the job real well. Sorry to hear about your reef, atleast you still had the desire to stay in the hobby.

Matt


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for the warm responses so far! Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to work on it some more.

I thought of using MH but it would be extreme overkill in this situation. I'm looking to create a more low maintenance tank with a simplistic look. 

SCMurphy, I'm located in Toronto. Hopefully, I'll be able to prevent fish loss with this. It's suppose to go on when the power cuts out.


----------



## Fish Tank (Feb 11, 2004)

Greetings from a fellow GTAer!

You mean THE power outage? Real shame you lost so much.

I got out of reef (had a 90 gallon), and just got into planted (30 gallon). So far I'm loving it! Just as much fun as reef, cheaper fish and plants, but just as much a challenge (cutting back plants, water changes etc.).

Looking forward to seeing how this one progresses.

Cheers
John


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I've got metal halides and they make your plants pump. What size halides do you have? I have 150 x 3 on a 90 gallon and the plants are going from strength to strength. Please keep the Halides you will end up there anyway down the track and wish you had done it from the start.

Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

good idea on the none metal halide part..

My friend has a 8X2 planted co2, MH system and he says he has to spend a minimum of 2 hours a week on it to keep it looking good!!

it's all looking good!! pity about the reef, that big 'dory' :wink: looked so cool


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Paul, 

They were 2x250watt. If I were to get MH again I would opt for 400watt and startup another reef. I don't see that happening until I retire and am forced to stay at home because I'm too blind to drive, to cripple to walk, and my grandkids don't come over and visit. Then you'll see a monster reef! :shock: 

I'll be like that 'crazy cat lady' on the news but with fish.

Anyhow, let's update. Remind me never to retrofit/repair my tank again. So much time and effort.

Last time we were getting ready to paint if I recall, so without futher adieu, let's bring um on.









_Before: Back glass. Notice how just enough light radiates through the glass. It gives a warm eclectic feel._









_After: Painted Flat Black with Rustoleum. Quite a stark dissimilarity. Almost feels cold._

Definitely recommend people painting vs taping.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

_Before: Doors_









_After: Doors_

There are 4 doors.









_Before: Tank preping to be painted_









_After: Tank drying. To be honest 'watching paint dry' is kinda fun. It's like... hmm is it ready to recoat? 10min later... is it ready now?_

Tank needs cleaning inside. 

On the next to do list:

- Refinish/refrofit the inside of the hood.
- Refinish the damaged exterior cabinet (stain matching)
- Find something else to repair
- Put fish/ plants.
- The end.

Stay tune.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Zerochaulk, i sent you a PM!


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

you might find the sump will cause disolution of CO2, that's why you dont see many open systems on planted tanks. but..I'v never used a sump myself so, I like to see how it works out!


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

It has been a while.

If you last recall I was using my sketch to retrofit my old tank into a planted aquaria.










Before...


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

The hood.









_Hidden heat damage caused by an unevenly placed halide._

And the new...









_Hmm… seems a bit pinkish. I wonder how it will look once planted?_









_Left side._









_DIY spliced Vantec Stealth Fan. Hammertone reflector._









_Right side._


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

The sump.









_Nothing to see here?_









_Center shot. Installed another fan to minimize the humidity/mildew buildup – see previous note on rust._


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

_Baffle shot: Over and under and over. A pool filter hose runs from the tank to the sump._









_Accessories department._









_Evaporation department._









_Gas pump department._


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

_Additional storage._









_Monitors_

Top five things I have learned from this project so far.

1. Home depot has a lot of my money.
2. Black silicon shows all your mistakes.
3. Other than aquarium people, no one will understand what you did.
4. DIY fan wiring is simple.
5. This project is taking too long.

Gotta fill it up with fish and plants soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, very organized and effecient setup. You are going to have a blast at this planted tank experience! Can't wait for the updates!

AHH! It's Tetra Aquasafe! I must say, please get a different dechlorinator or you are looking for possible trouble since it contains alot of phosphates. I added this to a new tank and the substrate absorbed all the phosphates - now releaching them into the water. Nothing can get rid high levels and algea is starting to take over.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Rolo,

Thanks for the warning. What's a good dechlorinator?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I really like Wardly's Chlorout. Or for that matter anything with just Sodium Thiosulfate. I beleive Novaqua has phosphates too so steer clear of that. I have also used AP stress coat and tested for phophates, no increase. It's a better choice if you want the additional heavy metal binding properties and beneficial fish additives.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Rolo, I'll see if I can take it back. 

:icon_arro DIY Fan Instructions (What I did):
----------------------------------------------

I decided to post some info in case anyone was thinking of adding canopy fans. Why pay the extra dollars for commercial fans marketed towards aquarist when you can easily DIY a fan in less than two minutes.

After doing some research I decided to choose the Vantec Stealth's (120mm) because it offered a low noise rating (28 dBA) and had a decent airflow of 53 CFM. In hindsight I should have gone with the SilenX which emits 14dBA and 58 CFM (but are more costly). 

This is what your going to need:









Since the Vantec fan is a DC fan you will need an adapter to switch the current from AC to DC. First read the DISCLAIMER before moving on.

--------------------
:icon_arro :!: DISCLAIMER: 

Please follow all UL and applicable electrical codes, regulations, ordinances, and local, provincial, state, federal statutes and guidelines etc. Seek qualified professional counseling if you are uncomfortable with electricity.

The info expressed in this messge is for illustration purposes ONLY. I take NO responsibility or liability for anyone who uses these illustrations in an attempt to replicate or alter the project presented. I am a novice at best.

Past performance is not a guarantee of future performance and this is not an offer to solicit or sell anything in this province where it would be illegal or could be construed to be illegal.
--------------------

Okay, rather than purchasing an adapter from places like RadioShack, the best thing to do is go to a surplus electronic component warehouse. I was able to pick up a 12V AC-to-DC adapter for under four dollars (Sayal Electronics). The Vantec fans require 12V DC and draws .96watts or 80mA. So an adapter greater than 100mA will do. 

After opening the box you'll find some mounting screws for the computer. Those are useless. You need to go to Home Depot and buy some stove bolts so you can mount them in your canopy. Your going to need to pre-drill the holes.

Also the beauty of this fan (I'm not too sure if it applies to all other brands) is that they have quick disconnects.









_Clip away the four pin computer connector and use a wire stripper._

Connect the two wires from the fan and the adapter together. *You want to temporarily connect them before soldering (use electrical tape) to see if you matched the wires correctly and the fan starts.

:icon_arro :!: Also make sure the two wires never touch (isolate) or they'll spark. 









_I also used soldering paste. Worked like a charm._









_The end product._

You might also want to research variable temperature fans depending on your needs. They do get quite loud when running at max speeds.


HTH. Good luck.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Rolo737 said:


> I really like Wardly's Chlorout. Or for that matter anything with just Sodium Thiosulfate. I beleive Novaqua has phosphates too so steer clear of that. I have also used AP stress coat and tested for phophates, no increase. It's a better choice if you want the additional heavy metal binding properties and beneficial fish additives.


Good call on the de-chlorinator. I use stress coat as well and don't notice any increase in phosphates. Though it is a little bit expensive, bought in bulk sizes off of places like bigals tends to make it a reasonable expense. I also like that it helps with fin repair, the slime coat on the fish, and it dechlorinates at the same time.

Matt


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

MAN thats awsome!! Love to see what it looks when its finished!!


----------



## tommyboy22481 (Mar 24, 2004)

Rolo737 said:


> AHH! It's Tetra Aquasafe! I must say, please get a different dechlorinator or you are looking for possible trouble since it contains alot of phosphates. I added this to a new tank and the substrate absorbed all the phosphates - now releaching them into the water. Nothing can get rid high levels and algea is starting to take over.


Crap, I just bought a 17oz bottle of this stuff. Oh well I guess its back to stress coat for me. Thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Messyroadkil said:


> MAN thats awsome!! Love to see what it looks when its finished!!


Thanks, hopefully it'll turn out nicely.

It'll be a while till the next update since I have to make a road trip to pick up the substrate. I also want to paint the room before adding any livestock.

Maybe by next month you'll begin to see some pictures of plants.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Cool one month!!! I love seeing how people set them up in a Journal!!


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Very nice project. You are quite an unusual hobbyist, very few are as patient as you are. I also like the way you posted the journal with many smaller pictures. Looking forward to see it being planted.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Im not patient!! errrrr Also my tank has Brown algea and I cant wait til its Gone!!!


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

not sure if you're still around here but if you are it'd be great if we can get more pictures.. such a nice build up then nothing for esults...

and if you aren't here the thread just needs a bump because it's really nice and people shoudl see it


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

im doing nearly the same you are i have a 75 that will have a wet/dry on it

maybe 220 of vho since i cna get a balast for 35 flat  and do my hole wirering for like 110 (Canadian) flat  with Bulbs


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey I'm back, almost a year later. Sorry I was concentrating on other activities. :icon_bigg 

So where did I leave off?
-------

Preparation begins early December 04.









_Half full or half empty?_










A couple days later, add 8 bags of Eco-Complete from MOPS (Saved on shipping & picked it up locally during the summer).










Baamm!









_Left it running for a couple of week's._


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Sometime mid-January...









_Bought a couple of plants from Tropica_

Probably not the best move in the world. 








_Cyperus Helferi & Anubias barteri var. nana_

For some reason's related to the Eco-Complete my pH sit's at 8.4 according to my pinpoint. The pH straight from the tap is roughly 7.8. Hmmm.. So I bumped up the Co2 and did some water changes.

Plants were doing okay but really need fertilizer. So Greg Watson PMDD to the rescue.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry guys, probably see Red X's, damn Rogers and Geocities web merger. Had to move from my old ISP addy to this garbage.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

So here we are today.










Still a work in progress. Needs more plants. I'll probably end up rearranging it.










You might be wondering what type of fish I have... well...

_This is my first inhabitant._








---------

*Latin name:*_ Hattay Hiteway Loatingfay Hingtay_
*Common name:* _That White Floating Thing_

Size: 0.03 cm - 1.5cm
Origin: Unknown
Tank Setup: Extremely adaptable to all environments.
Compatibility: Territorial to other white thingy's
Temperature: 10-30 C
Feeding: Eats 3 meals a day.
Sexing: Unknown
Breeding: Captive raised.
Comments: Indigenous to a variety of tank's.
------


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

ZeroChalk said:


> You might be wondering what type of fish I have... well...
> _This is my first inhabitant._--------
> 
> *Latin name:*_ Hattay Hiteway Loatingfay Hingtay_
> ...


LOL! I don't know when I've enjoyed a journal so much. I'm looking forward to watching your progress. 

BTW, you may have come across threads about the effect of Ecocomplete on ph. A lot of people claim never to have had that problem, but I also experienced a big spike when I first set up my tank. It does subside eventually (especially with co2), but it kind of freaked me out when it happened.


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

wow looks really good


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

on my view list...keep it comming! looks great so far!
How are you going to set up the co2?


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice journal...looking good...and a very nice start....

I threw away a lot of clippings yesterday in a major pruning process  

could have sent it all to you for just the cost of shipping....

Hmm...maybe on the next prune..

take care


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey all, thanks for the warm responses thus far. Hopefully I can keep ya a bit entertained as well.  



Marc said:


> on my view list...keep it comming! looks great so far!
> How are you going to set up the co2?


Marc, the Co2 gas is fed through an AquaMedic reactor that sits in the sump with its own mini pump. I haven't quite dialed it in completely since my pH seems still relatively high. I've been doing some water changes and the the tannin from the wood has helped bring it down a bit. I also had to fiddle around with a pseudo Durso hybrid (based on his plans) to minimize the noise / Co2 loss from the overflow.

Right now I'm messing around with the fertilizer side of things. Chuck's plant site has been a valuable asset - just installed his windows software.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

*Update*

A couple of new events happened during the month of February. First I decided to add more plants.

- Micranthemum micranthemoides (some cuttings from the LFS)
- Cladophora aegagropila
- Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'cuba'

I didn't really encounter too many problems with the plants. There was a bit of die off of the older leaves on the cyperus helferi but it has since made a full recovery.

The addition of fish was a different story. After reviewing the various schooling fish out there I decided to choose the Rasbora espei.. Mainly because I thought the bright orange would make a nice contrast against the plants and the background.

The introduction went smoothly I thought (I acquired 30 new fish) but I was wrong ... 

After the first two days I began to notice that they were developing some sort of film on their lip. I didn't think too much about it until the first fish died. Then the second and soon I had an epidemic of Columnaris. In total I lost half the school despite my best efforts. 

In hindsight, there were two majors problems. Not setting up a quarantine tank and two, the current.









_The hospital tank - Empty and cycling_

After reviewing my setup my pump (Eheim 1262) was putting out a tad too much gph. About ~400gph+ taking in to consideration head loss due to the height and elbows. Combined with the Sea-swirl these poor stressed fish were being blown around. So things had to change.









_Out goes the old reef stuff_


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Next I had some plumbing issues. Damn. 









_Drip, drip, drip... _

I also decided to split some of the outflow to a UV sterilizer that I had sitting around. 









_All fixed!_









_This is one bright light you don't want to follow!_


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyways, here we are today. There hasn't been any deaths since I changed out the Sea-swirl for a DIY spraybar. I've also been adding Seachem Polyguard to the food.









_Day_









_Night_

:icon_arro Lesson learned: Everything and anything goes under quarantine.


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Awwwww, I want to see!!

Try using imageshack.us
Its free and you can link pics directly to forums!

(I tried pasting the links into t different window, but to no avail)


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf

Just refreshed the page and they all loaded.. :icon_redf


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

very nice, very clean. You need to get more plants in there though, its a shame with all that space :tongue: 

good luck with the tank. The 'air pump that turns on when power goes off' is a really good investment.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Lorenceo said:


> Awwwww, I want to see!!
> 
> Try using imageshack.us
> Its free and you can link pics directly to forums!
> ...


Sweet! Thanks Lorenceo... Don't quite see how they benefit from my linking but who cares! Re-linking everything.

Thanks, Thanks! :icon_bigg I've put in a couple of special requests at my LFS for certain plants. Dunno how long it'll take before they get them.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

*Another Update*

... after using my Co2 reactor (passive) for several months I wasn't quite content with its effectiveness. After researching a couple different designs (commercial, DIY, external and internal) I decided to settle for one based on the DIY gravel tube concept. Since I pretty much had all the components lying around it cost roughly $4 to make (my labour per hour is dirt cheap).

Some interesting links.
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/diffuser.html
http://aquaticconcepts.thekrib.com/Co2/
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm
http://www.plantedtank.net/co2reactor.html

After making a quick sketch construction soon begins ...










What your going to need to DIY a CO2 Reactor. 








_Time required: under five minutes._









_Felt kinda sorry for my python tube but I didn't really need it. So in the name of progress drilling begins!_









_Pretty much self explanatory. I used an Eheim compact pump because of it's adjustability and reliability._









_Version one - With suction cups siliconed on._









_Version two - Spare 1 1/2 barbed male pipe adapter. Holes drilled for circulation._

Decided to go with version 2 because a) I don't really like to rely on suction cups. b) I couldn't wait for the silicon to dry. (B played more of a factor ) :icon_bigg The reactor now sits in the sump. I also used airline tubing suction cups to prevent it from accidentally being knocked about.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Some pictures taken during the month.









_Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'cuba.'_ 

A bit yellow. Found out I didn't need to add any Mg. Should have gotten a print out of my water supply earlier. The excessive Mg was inhibiting the take-up of K. Still learning!

Also added a couple of new plants:
Eusteralis Stellata 
Limnophilla Aromatica









_Side shot: Slowly filling in. Still waiting on a few more plants._









_Just a minor snail infestation - and that's after siphoning out half the population! I can't believe it all started from one snail. Darn hermaphrodite's!?!?_









_Doesn't show much of the progress._

That's it for today!


----------



## snowman (Mar 17, 2005)

Man I really like the way the tank is looking. I just saw this journal for the first time today. When I began reading I didn't notice that it was a year ago that you started the transformation...all things in good time. I like the slate? It reminds me of a piece of rock I collected for my first tank that's kind of flat but has a cave under it too. I have had that rock for near 20yrs and haven't had it in a tank in around 10, suppose that's the benifit of rocks they don't change fast enough for us to notice :tongue: Thanks for helping me understand why I kept the darn thing all these years.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey Snowman thanks, hopefully it won't turn out to be too much of a disaster. :icon_wink 

I think almost everyone at some point has used slate in their aquariums. I sometimes wonder if I'll end up yanking it out to make room for further growth. 

Those pieces of slate actually have an amusing story behind them. I had to trek through a quarry in the middle of winter and search under a couple feet of snow. They probably thought I was a bit crazed. :icon_eek: It literally took a good fifteen minutes to defrost my poor fingers afterwards (forgot to bring some gloves).


----------



## kamla (Feb 17, 2005)

Any more updates


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd also like to see how it's doing now.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll update it in a couple day's.. but it look's relatively the same. All I've been doing is feeding the fish, water changes, and trying to suck up as many snails possible. 

Still waiting on a source of Riccia from my local area.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Okay here's a quickie.. ..









_Anubias flowering and pearling_









_A little bit of progress_


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

very nice! roud:

But it needs more plants... Get some stem plants and put them in the back..


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

some stem plants in the back...and maybe some mosso n the drift wood and rocks...or java ferns on the rocks


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

What a riot. Great, fun journal. Is this a minimalist creation? I like it. You Canadians are always a gas. roud: cheers, bob


----------



## JadedRapport (Feb 16, 2005)

This is just an awesome journal. Sorry for the loss of your reef, but you have turned a bad situation into a great one! I love the captions on each of your pictures and can't to see how this tank progresses!


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmm.. minimalist .. I like that idea. 

Everytime I look at the tank I wonder how it'll turn out. I do need some more plants (Lorenceo) :icon_bigg but it's reserved for Riccia and I think Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. 

There's a lot of awesome tanks on this board (great for inspiration). :icon_idea


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

if it filed with like almost all riccia that would just look SWEEEET


----------



## Edouard (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a great journal, any new pictures?
How is the tank going?


----------



## kjd1231 (Jan 4, 2005)

great posts! very entertaining journal! nice work, too.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you ever fix your snail problem?


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Nope, never fixed the snail problem. Every week I siphon out as many as possible... I think once I finally get all my plants / fish than I'll find some sort of permanent solution.

Update will come sometime this weekend.

Thanks guys.









_Taken in the beginning of May._









_Notice how even my fish abide by the Takashi Amano format. That took alot of coaching!_


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

The best journal I have ever come across, thanks for posting them and you sure inspired us with your patience though. roud:


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Could you post some updates please?
Been months, I want to see how the tank looks now.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow. You are extremly paitent! Looking good, but ya need more plants


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Well here's an update... 



















Inhabitants include: 

Columbian Tetra's, rasbora's, many Sterbai Cory's, 2 German Blue Rams (since I've added them they have been extremely shy), and 2 cherry shrimps.

Over the year, the sterbai have gone through a population explosion and have easily quadrupled the five I originally began with. In October, alone, I found 8 baby sterbai in the sump. Meanwhile, the rasbora's have slowly been dwindling in numbers... they just disappear.

I'm gunna start aquascaping again. I sorta left them where they grew and chopped them down when they hit the top.

Also can't figure out why the helferi is always browning at the tips. Could it be the light intensity?


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

_Second generation sterbai_










_Nana flowering_

... more to come ... btw, all these shots are within the month.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Your tank is very refreshing. I like the fact that you didn't feel the need to fill your tank to the top (like i did ). It has a sense of openness to it. Well done.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

sweet tank, jealous of your growing HC in eco complete skills, 

also I've noticed that a lot of my rasboras have dissapeared... ive found them in my xp2 filter swimming around, also behind my tank covered in dust.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have an open top tank, and I myself have found a few rasboras dried up on the floor. Never in my filter though! :icon_neut I guess they were frightened or chased out of the tank. I like the open space as well. It's something I'm starting to lean towards in my tank too.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

a really lovely uncluttered tank,
and such a thoughtful journal.
what are those red tipped Vals?
I know you put in Cyperus Helferi 
but didn't know the tips go red.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

ZeroChalk said:


> Well here's an update...


ZeroChalk,

Just read this thread and love your descriptive style. The tank looks great! Thanks for adding new pics so that we late comers could enjoy this post.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

sNApple said:


> sweet tank, jealous of your growing HC in eco complete skills,
> 
> also I've noticed that a lot of my rasboras have dissapeared... ive found them in my xp2 filter swimming around, also behind my tank covered in dust.


you crack me up....you will grow it, I have confidence you will~


As for this tank, I absolutely love it. I always liked the look of Anubias nana on wood...and the conposition here is just gorgeous. it is clean, open and a beautiful place to showcase your fish.

Nice job~!


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

*Cold Case #498751: The Disappearing Rasboras*

Hey, thanks all! 

- sNApple.. I was checking out your tank and it's gunna look incredible once it fills in. roud: Makes me want to re-aquascape my tank.

- Ianmoede, nice tank. Very lush!  

- Spypet, the helferi is actually browning at the tips. Not too sure why. From what I remember, I don't believe those are valls.


So.. . after receiving many great _tips_... .. I decided to re-open the case of the missing Rasboras. After watching five minutes of CSI, I felt ready to take on the challenges that lay ahead.

-----------------------------------
:icon_arro *DISCLAIMER:*

WARNING: Due to the graphic nature of the content below some viewers may find it disturbing. Others may find it somewhat amusing. Parental discretion is advised.
-----------------------------------










_With The Illuminator TA-2 at my disposal, there was no mystery I could not solve!!_

... but in order to illuminate the far dark reaches of the unknown we need light.. and plenty of it.









_... I can see you ..._

Unfortunately, it was a grim discovery...  









_Real pictures from the crime scene - Dec 30, 2006_


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Upon closer examination back in the labs...









_Gruesome, I know, glad I brought my face mask. _

*Interpretive analysis: *

:icon_idea Judging by the distinctive entry and exit wound near the anal fin, to the right of the pectoral fin, it is clearly a homicide. I believe the fish had been shot by its counterpart, who later could not bare with the guilt, and jumped to his death. Thus a murder / suicide.









_Or is it???_


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

... with the case closed and so many precautionary measures already in place ...









_The grate in the back does serve some purpose besides looking pretty.._

I didn't know what I could do to prevent fish from exiting to their deaths... Then it dawned on me.  









_Maybe they are visual learners, perhaps I need to illustrate the dangers. _

So in 2007 we will begin implementing signs to warn fish not to jump.









_The End_


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Tooo FUNNY! Tank looks great. It has been so long I forgot about this show stopper.roud:


----------



## brianemone (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a good laugh.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

LMAO 

murder / suicide. LMAO


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I especially love the chalk outline...hahahaha
I think that sign will really make a difference very cute lmao


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

OMG. That's hilarious!


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a golden gourami disappear once, never found it. looked around the tank, looked in the decor, looked in the gravel even. Still couldn't find it, to this day I'm positive it was spontaneous combustion.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Rion said:


> I had a golden gourami disappear once, never found it. looked around the tank, looked in the decor, looked in the gravel even. Still couldn't find it, to this day I'm positive it was spontaneous combustion.


Underwater?
This is definately a quality thread, and tank.
Very entertaining "investigation"!


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks :icon_wink 

Last pics for the year. 



















Have a great new year everyone!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Great pics to end the year. What is the first pic of? It looks like a Rasbora but Im not sure. And is that Columbian Tetras I see?


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

lol nice journal  The tank looks great! I had a fish disappear on me and i never found him. Your sign might stop them from jumping though


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hilarious...great looking tank!


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

hangover + this story = headache curer. i laughed really hard. hahahah.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

danepatrick said:


> hangover + this story = headache curer. i laughed really hard. hahahah.


yes. exactly my thoughts. 

at any rate, this tank is wonderful looking. not super dense but still very pleasing. and your photos have convinced me i do like the columbian red/blues


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

TheOtherGeoff said:


> yes. exactly my thoughts.
> 
> at any rate, this tank is wonderful looking. not super dense but still very pleasing. and your photos have convinced me i do like the columbian red/blues


despite the algae in this tank, i think the scape, choice of plants, and overall look is captivating. i agree that it's WONDERFUL.

red-blue columbians are amazing fish once you get experience with them. i think they look their best when they're full grown. we have one at work that's about 2.5-3".

i'm sure i overlooked it, but K lighting are you using? or different kinds? it has such a purple-ish tint to it. something like 8800?


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Between the snails and the strands of hair algae.. it can get pretty annoying. 

The lights I'm using are URI AquaSun's (10,000k).


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

really? nothing else? no actinics or anything? that is awfully purple/blue for 10,000k.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow that was very interesting reading and seeing the progress of your project. I learned alot from this. I to one day hope to be able to start a project like this.

Very nice tank too!


----------



## Tranquility (Feb 14, 2008)

updates? This thread is the best.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Its been 1 year since his last post...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

heya thanks for bringing this up. a good sense of humor really help a lot. i'd like to know about the tank too right now.


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

AWESOME journal!! I loved reading all the comments, page for page! I agree with ikuzo....we need an update of that tank please!!


----------

